# flwoer mantis lost a legg in transport..now what?can i still breed it?



## macro junkie (Nov 6, 2007)

i got a pair today..but just noticed its missing 1 legg..what happens now? its walking funny..?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 6, 2007)

Sure it can mate, don't worry about it unless it acts sick, it walks funny cause it is missing one


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 6, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> it walks funny cause it is missing one


heheh thanks for making me laugh..i neeeded that..  :lol:  as usula u have put me at ease....


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 6, 2007)

how about when it sheads..wil it be ok?


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> how about when it sheads..wil it be ok?


It takes several molts to regenerate a leg. Doesn't look like that one has that many left.


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 6, 2007)

Is that male subadult? Unfortunately, he won't grow the leg back all the way(Possibly very very skinny leg), but he should be able to molt properly.

By the way, is that P.W? It looks like a hybrid of PO and PW, but seems to have more PW characteristics. :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus (Nov 7, 2007)

It usually takes 4-5 molts to regenerate a leg, sometimes even more - so I would not count on that.

My friend has H. Coronatus that lost its leg during the final moult - no harm done, it is still alive and kicking.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 7, 2007)

asdsdf said:


> Is that male subadult? Unfortunately, he won't grow the leg back all the way(Possibly very very skinny leg), but he should be able to molt properly.By the way, is that P.W? It looks like a hybrid of PO and PW, but seems to have more PW characteristics. :lol:


i got it from http://www.insectstore.com/ and hes giving me a full refund..just one of those things i guees..hes very alive tho and has eating 3 of these flys sinse yesterday..lol

Click here to veiw ful size image


----------



## joossa (Nov 9, 2007)

^Awesome picture!


----------



## Mantida (Nov 9, 2007)

That's a breathtaking photo. You really should go professional. :lol:


----------



## Galactic Lord Xenu (Nov 11, 2007)

Kruszakus said:


> My friend has H. Coronatus that lost its leg during the final moult - no harm done, it is still alive and kicking.


Eh, I'd have to say it ain't kicking as much...


----------



## Andrew (Nov 11, 2007)

Most people here are saying it takes a few molts to regenerate a leg...is this from personal experience? I had a young(~L3) _C. gemmatus_ that regenerated a leg in only one molt, and it was nearly indistinguishable from the other legs. Maybe younger mantids are quicker/better at regenerating a limb?


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 11, 2007)

that would be great if it did..we will see..oh i would love to go pro..not that easy tho..i started up my web site and im planning on buying a a3 printer 1000$ in few weeks..il then have a buy now feature and option to have them framed..apart from that going pro is very hard in this type of work..if your a great weeding photographer your get lots of business and become loaded..in this game shooting insects no one is really interested in it.its a great hobbie..i am a pro tho fomr 12 -6am..in my dreams..lol


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 20, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> i got it from http://www.insectstore.com/ and hes giving me a full refund..just one of those things i guees..hes very alive tho and has eating 3 of these flys sinse yesterday..lolClick here to veiw ful size image


very nice picture!!! what camera do you use?


----------



## Pelle (Nov 20, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> very nice picture!!! what camera do you use?


That's a silly question :blink:


----------



## ThorEH (Nov 20, 2007)

Pelle said:


> That's a silly question :blink:


Yes, but still we get it all the time


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 20, 2007)

canon 400d - mpe-65 mt-24ex.


----------

